# James&swilly fight!



## Cassel (Jan 21, 2013)

Im glad james hit swilly, rocked him actually. honestly i wish t was brad but unfortntly brad would beat him. but my god he had to live with his dad his whole life. then all this pressure of the seasons of axe men. It is no surprise he has no confidence or self respect. Anyone comment? i dont have real life friends who actualy watch the show like i do.


----------



## twochains (Jan 21, 2013)

When James was born they should have pinched his head off and fed the milk to the dogs...the boy is an idiot and will always be an idiot. Seems like a good candidate to "go postal" on a bunch of innocent people, all due to him being an idiot. You can't fix stupid. I can't even believe they are on TV...wait, oh yeh, that's why they are on TV, my bad, carry on.


----------



## Cassel (Jan 21, 2013)

ur lost bro.


----------



## srb08 (Jan 21, 2013)

twochains said:


> When James was born they should have pinched his head off and fed the milk to the dogs...the boy is an idiot and will always be an idiot. Seems like a good candidate to "go postal" on a bunch of innocent people, all due to him being an idiot. You can't fix stupid. I can't even believe they are on TV...wait, oh yeh, that's why they are on TV, my bad, carry on.



So, what do you really think?


----------



## twochains (Jan 21, 2013)

Cassel said:


> ur lost bro.



Oh, I'm sorry. James is awesome! He is one heck of a logger. Always on time, brings all his gear, he is just who I would want on my crew. Aqua loggers rock!


----------



## Cassel (Jan 21, 2013)

hey man all im sayin is that kid has a ####ty life and i feel bad for him. u think he wanted to have to work with swilly and brad? 2 people he hates. dood also had to live with his horrible dad crushing his confidence prolly since the day he was born, i dunno i dont blame james for his bein postal yea hes dum cus he forgets stuff but damn, i jus want the kid to feel like hes liked. lol


----------



## mackie3 (Jan 21, 2013)

Cassel said:


> Im glad james hit swilly, rocked him actually. honestly i wish t was brad but unfortntly brad would beat him. but my god he had to live with his dad his whole life. then all this pressure of the seasons of axe men. It is no surprise he has no confidence or self respect. Anyone comment? i dont have real life friends who actualy watch the show like i do.



swilly got exactly what he has been asking for, he never expected james to do it 
got his ass kicked
you need to expect some one to come after you when you insult them like that, called him 3 names right in succesion 
then he goes & whines to the old man, 'he just went up to me & hit me' tell the truth when you get what you deserve 
the best part is running to his mother & whining 
swilly make sure your paying your mother some rent & cutting the lawn


----------



## twochains (Jan 21, 2013)

otstir: :msp_w00t:


----------



## Gologit (Jan 21, 2013)

twochains said:


> otstir: :msp_w00t:



Quit it! These guys think that it's real and you'll just let the air out of their balloon. They'll probably begin to wonder if Rasslin is a fake, too. They probably won't even want to watch Judge Judy or Jerry Springer anymore. You'll ruin their beliefs.

And , whatever you do, don't let them know that there isn't any Santa Claus, Easter Bunny, Or Great Pumpkin. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## redprospector (Jan 21, 2013)

gologit said:


> quit it! These guys think that it's real and you'll just let the air out of their balloon. They'll probably begin to wonder if rasslin is a fake, too. They probably won't even want to watch judge judy or jerry springer anymore. You'll ruin their beliefs.
> 
> And , whatever you do, don't let them know that there isn't any santa claus, easter bunny, or great pumpkin. :msp_biggrin:



*what???* No Great Pumpkin???

Andy


----------



## mitch95100 (Jan 21, 2013)

My life I no more complete know there is no great pumpkin

Sent from my USCCADR3305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gologit (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm sorry guys...I thought you needed to know. It's tough but I know you can handle it.


----------



## mitch95100 (Jan 21, 2013)

Gologit said:


> I'm sorry guys...I thought you needed to know. It's tough but I know you can handle it.



Your HORRIBLE handing out your darn infractures or what ever and now THIS!!! Lol 

Sent from my USCCADR3305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gologit (Jan 21, 2013)

mitch95100 said:


> Your HORRIBLE handing out your darn infractures or what ever and now THIS!!! Lol
> 
> Sent from my USCCADR3305 using Tapatalk 2



Get tough, Mitch. You can make it through this. Just watch some reruns of American Idol, that'll make you feel better.

And I think you just created a word...infractures. I like that.


----------



## redprospector (Jan 21, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Get tough, Mitch. You can make it through this. Just watch some reruns of American Idol, that'll make you feel better.
> 
> And I think you just created a word...*infractures.* I like that.



Sounds painful.
I don't think I want to play anymore. :msp_unsure:

Andy


----------



## srb08 (Jan 21, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Quit it! These guys think that it's real and you'll just let the air out of their balloon. They'll probably begin to wonder if Rasslin is a fake, too. They probably won't even want to watch Judge Judy or Jerry Springer anymore. You'll ruin their beliefs.
> 
> And , whatever you do, don't let them know that there isn't any Santa Claus, Easter Bunny, Or Great Pumpkin. :msp_biggrin:



I can take most of the reality check......but, Springer, say it ain't so.
A while ago, I was having a bad day. House burned down, car got stolen, wife ran off with the neighbor and took my dog. I was considering ending it all. Watched a Springer marathon and suddenly realized, hey my life is pretty good......at least I'm not that guy. Guy on Springer was upset because his Sister, Mom, wife, was cheating on him with his brother, a Bisexual Midget, and was leaving to join the Carnival.
How can you watch Springer and not feel blessed. IQ's that can be counted on one hand.....and the women, better looking heads have come out of a zipper.
If depressed people were prescribed an hour of Springer a day, Prozac would become unnecessary.

You can take Ax Men, Judge Judy and all the rest but leave Springer, we need him for those days when we are feeling a little down.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 21, 2013)

Okay, I'll give you Springer, but just for therapeutic reasons. And only on really bad days.

And a word of caution...it's a known fact that you lose IQ points for every episode you watch. Not many, but they add up after a while.


----------



## WidowMaker (Jan 22, 2013)

redprospector said:


> *what???* No Great Pumpkin???
> 
> Andy



=====

At least we still got the Easter Bunny.....


----------



## TreeGuyHR (Jan 22, 2013)

Just wondering -- would anyone here be a good fit for the show? I can think of someone...


----------



## Cassel (Jan 22, 2013)

you people make me laugh, wanna act like you knowall about the show, and how its all fake"
its honestly comical.


----------



## twochains (Jan 22, 2013)

TreeGuyHR said:


> Just wondering -- would anyone here be a good fit for the show? I can think of someone...


Not me...camera crews couldn't keep up, and I'm waaaay toooo awesome  :msp_w00t:



Cassel said:


> you people make me laugh, wanna act like you knowall about the show, and how its all fake"
> its honestly comical.



:deadhorse:


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 22, 2013)

twochains said:


> When James was born they should have pinched his head off and fed the milk to the dogs...



I really did LOL at this.

In the words of another 'reality show star', FRICKEN FUNNY!


----------



## mitch95100 (Jan 23, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Get tough, Mitch. You can make it through this. Just watch some reruns of American Idol, that'll make you feel better.
> 
> And I think you just created a word...infractures. I like that.



I talked to my counselor today...
They upped the dosage of prozac
Ill be fine now...

Sent from my USCCADR3305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vangellis (Jan 23, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Get tough, Mitch. You can make it through this. Just watch some reruns of American Idol, that'll make you feel better.
> 
> And I think you just created a word...infractures. I like that.





I think I got an infracture thats gonna espire in a couple weeks.:msp_rolleyes: n Yeah me.





Kevin


----------



## scott9824 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Jimmy Smith worst Dad in the world*

Regarding the fight between James and Swilly - I think it's clear from the 4 years of Ax Men that Jimmy Smith has zero respect for his son. Yet after showing no respect for him in front of Swilly and Brad, he expects him to command 100 percent respect from both of them. Jimmy claims to want his son to be able to take over the boat after he dies...I would argue that Jimmy wanted exactly what is happening on the show right now - Logzilla operating like a total cluster####. And as someone pointed out in this thread, Swilly told Jimmy that James "came up and hit me out of nowhere" or some such bull#### and carefully omitted the fact that he was saying James was a useless captain right before. (And I am aware that James showed up 2 hours late, and forgot some piece of equipment. It's no excuse for Swilly.) And Brad claims to have done $2000 in damages to Logzilla, but I didn't see people telling him he was useless after that happened. The bottom line is, Jimmy has done all he can to make sure no one has any respect for James...I think James needs to fire those two ####stains he has been stuck with and hire someone who actually treats him like a captain.


----------



## McCulloch1-52 (Jan 24, 2013)

Cassel said:


> you people make me laugh, wanna act like you knowall about the show, and how its all fake"
> its honestly comical.



:amazed:


----------



## 2dumb4words (Jan 24, 2013)

It's not hard to see that much if not all of Axe Men is scripted. Was the fight? I dunno, but it looked pretty much organic. Maybe James was acting, but it looked to me like he just finally had enough. Say what you like, possibly it's all just contrived carp. But if any portion of his relationship with his "father" was true, he's had a tough go. And the stress knowing his dads in bad shape (yeah I know) tough for anyone to deal with. Being late, forgetting equipment might make him look like (or be) a dumbass. But the kid has a lot on his plate, I imagine it was tough to show up in front of cameras if any of the drama is real.

At any rate, I enjoyed watching him pop Swilly. Swilly was either stunned, or a better actor than I thought. Pointless, mind-sucking, iq dropping reality TV or not. I was just a little happy for James when he popped Swilly. Seems amazingly callous that Brad & Swilley (among others) seem to feel no empathy for James as they see his father wasting rapidly. As stated before, the kid needs some work on his self confidence. 

Go ahead, laugh if you like. Seems to be at least a kernel of reality left in Axe Men.


----------



## 056 kid (Feb 9, 2013)

i KNOW the tooth fairy is real! Bob can't take that away from us.


----------



## missouriboy (Feb 15, 2013)

twochains said:


> When James was born they should have pinched his head off and fed the milk to the dogs...the boy is an idiot and will always be an idiot. Seems like a good candidate to "go postal" on a bunch of innocent people, all due to him being an idiot. You can't fix stupid. I can't even believe they are on TV...wait, oh yeh, that's why they are on TV, my bad, carry on.



You are right can't fix stupid. So maybe you should shut up. Do you know James in real life? If you don't then you don't know what is really like. When the fight happened his dad was in really bad shape and i would have be on edge too. What you said is really disrespectful and really pissed me off. So when you was born someone should of pinched your head off and fed the milk to the dogs.


----------



## Milkweed Seed (Feb 25, 2013)

They might be on to something, fat white trash fighting like sumo wrestlers Wait... Didn't Jerry Springer invent that crap
I was hoping Swilley Bear was gonna break James' neck at the end of that fightuttahere2:


----------

